# Compiz 0.9.2

## ziobacco

Ciao a tutti.

Ho installato di recente Gnome 3.2.1 e ora voglio installare compiz 0.9.2.

Smascherando la versione in questione ed eseguendo emerge compiz ottengo il seguente errore:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2 from desktop-effects

 * compiz-core-0.9.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking compiz-core-0.9.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-core-0.9.2 ...

 * Applying compiz-desktop-gnome-or-not.patch ...                        [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-core-0.9.2 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-0.9.2_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DUSE_GCONF=ON -DUSE_GNOME=ON -DUSE_GTK=ON -DUSE_KDE4=OFF -DCOMPIZ_DISABLE_SCHEMAS_INSTALL=ON -DCOMPIZ_PACKAGING_ENABLED=ON -DCOMPIZ_DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/image/ -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-core-0.9.2

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Performing Test HAVE_SCANDIR_POSIX

-- Performing Test HAVE_SCANDIR_POSIX - Success

-- checking for module 'gconf-2.0'

--   found gconf-2.0, version 2.32.4

-- Boost version: 1.46.1

-- Found the following Boost libraries:

--   serialization

-- checking for modules 'x11;xext;xdamage;xcomposite;x11-xcb;xrandr;xinerama;xext;ice;sm;libxml-2.0;libxslt;libstartup-notification-1.0 >= 0.7'

--   found x11, version 1.4.4

--   found xext, version 1.3.0

--   found xdamage, version 1.1.3

--   found xcomposite, version 0.4.3

--   found x11-xcb, version 1.4.4

--   found xrandr, version 1.3.2

--   found xinerama, version 1.1.1

--   found xext, version 1.3.0

--   found ice, version 1.0.7

--   found sm, version 1.2.0

--   found libxml-2.0, version 2.7.8

--   found libxslt, version 1.1.26

--   found libstartup-notification-1.0 , version 0.12

-- checking for module 'xrender'

--   found xrender, version 0.9.6

-- checking for module 'xrender>=0.9.3'

--   found xrender, version 0.9.6

-- checking for modules 'xrender>=0.8.4;gtk+-2.0>=2.8.0;libwnck-1.0;pangocairo'

--   found xrender, version 0.9.6

--   found gtk+-2.0, version 2.24.8

--   found libwnck-1.0, version 2.30.7

--   found pangocairo, version 1.29.4

-- Looking for wnck_window_has_name

Parse error in command line argument: -DQT_SHARED

Should be: VAR:type=value

CMake Error: No cmake script provided.

CMake Error: Internal CMake error, TryCompile configure of cmake failed

-- Looking for wnck_window_has_name - not found

-- checking for module 'libwnck-1.0>=2.18.1'

--   found libwnck-1.0, version 2.30.7

-- checking for module 'libwnck-1.0>=2.19.4'

--   found libwnck-1.0, version 2.30.7

-- checking for module 'libmetacity-private'

--   found libmetacity-private, version 2.34.1

-- checking for module 'libmetacity-private>=2.15.21'

--   found libmetacity-private, version 2.34.1

-- checking for module 'libmetacity-private>=2.17.0'

--   found libmetacity-private, version 2.34.1

-- checking for module 'libmetacity-private>=2.23.2'

--   found libmetacity-private, version 2.34.1

-- checking for modules 'gnome-window-settings-2.0;gnome-desktop-2.0'

--   package 'gnome-window-settings-2.0' not found

-- checking for module 'gnome-keybindings'

--   found gnome-keybindings, version 3.2.2

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt-Version 4.7.4 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so;/usr/lib64/libXft.so;/usr/lib64/libXau.so;/usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib64/libXpm.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so;/usr/lib64/libXft.so;/usr/lib64/libXau.so;/usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib64/libXpm.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H - found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE 

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS - found

-- Found Automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4 

-- Found Perl: /usr/bin/perl 

-- Found Phonon: /usr/include 

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Success

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY - Success

-- Found KDE 4.7 include dir: /usr/include

-- Found KDE 4.7 library dir: /usr/lib64

-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found OpenGL: /usr/lib64/libGL.so 

-- checking for module 'dbus-1'

--   found dbus-1, version 1.4.16

-- checking for module 'libxml-2.0'

--   found libxml-2.0, version 2.7.8

-- checking for module 'glib-2.0'

--   found glib-2.0, version 2.30.2

-- checking for module 'pangocairo'

--   found pangocairo, version 1.29.4

-- checking for module 'cairo'

--   found cairo, version 1.10.2

-- checking for module 'cairo-xlib-xrender'

--   found cairo-xlib-xrender, version 1.10.2

-- checking for module 'libpng'

--   found libpng, version 1.5.6

-- checking for module 'cairo>=1.0'

--   found cairo, version 1.10.2

-- checking for module 'cairo-xlib'

--   found cairo-xlib, version 1.10.2

-- checking for module 'librsvg-2.0>=2.14.0'

--   found librsvg-2.0, version 2.34.2

-- Looking for sys/inotify.h

-- Looking for sys/inotify.h - found

************************************************************

* Compiz Buildsystem                                       *

*                                                          *

* Package : Compiz                                         *

* Version : 0.9.0                                          *

************************************************************

Optional features:

   gtk window decorator           : Yes

   metacity theme support         : Yes

   gconf schemas                  : Yes

   gnome                          : No

   kde4 window decorator          : No

************************************************************

Plugin configure check results:

  ini           : Yes

  kde           : Yes

  obs           : Yes

  blur          : Yes

  dbus          : Yes

  cube          : Yes

  fade          : Yes

  glib          : Yes

  move          : Yes

  zoom          : Yes

  copytex       : Yes

  clone         : Yes

  decor         : Yes

  annotate      : Yes

  place         : Yes

  regex         : Yes

  scale         : Yes

  water         : Yes

  composite     : Yes

  switcher      : Yes

  commands      : Yes

  gnomecompat   : Yes

  imgpng        : Yes

  imgsvg        : Yes

  compiztoolbox : Yes

  opengl        : Yes

  resize        : Yes

  rotate        : Yes

  wobbly        : Yes

  inotify       : Yes

  screenshot    : Yes

************************************************************

WARNING:

"FindCompiz.cmake" file not found in cmake module directories.

It should be installed to allow building of external compiz packages.

Call "sudo make findcompiz_install" to install it.

************************************************************

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -Wall

C++             -Wall

Linker flags:

Executable       -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

 * ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2 failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3095:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  890:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  393:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1219:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-core-0.9.2'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2:

 * ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2 failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3095:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  890:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  393:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1219:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-core-0.9.2'

```

con emerge --info =x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2 ho:

```

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_540_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 09 Jan 2012 18:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.6-r2, 2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo sunrise dottout init6 java-overlay seden desktop-effects my_local_overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/dottout /var/lib/layman/init6 /var/lib/layman/java-overlay /var/lib/layman/seden /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 amrnb amrwb arts bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fbcon firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libcaca libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support qt4 quicktime readline sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codec x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Eseguendo emerge -pqv =x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2 ottengo:

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2  USE="gnome gtk svg -kde" 

```

Sul sito ufficiale del compiz ho visto le dipendenze ed ho provato a ricompilare i pacchetti che riguardavano le librerie elencate, in particolare:

```

emerge git cmake cairo librsvg glib libpng dbus boost boost-build libxml libxml2 mesa opengl libwnck gconf xcb libxslt libnotify metacity intltool cython glibmm protobuf

```

Ma l'errore non va via.

Sapete indicarmi qualche dritta?

Grazie anticipatamente.

Ciao a tutti.

----------

## mrl4n

Ci sono diverse segnalazioni in giro...prova a compilare con MAKEOPTS=-j1

----------

## ziobacco

Grazie della risposta.

Segnalazioni in giro le ho viste, ed ho pure provato MAKEOPTS=-j1 ma da lo stesso errore.

C'è anche chi dice che si deve emergere (almeno) 2 volte compiz per eliminare l'errore

```

************************************************************

WARNING:

"FindCompiz.cmake" file not found in cmake module directories.

It should be installed to allow building of external compiz packages.

Call "sudo make findcompiz_install" to install it.

************************************************************ 

```

Sono anche andato nella directory /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-0.9.2_build/

e, per vedere il risultato, ho lanciato i comandi:

cmake .

```

-- checking for modules 'gnome-window-settings-2.0;gnome-desktop-2.0'

--   package 'gnome-window-settings-2.0' not found

-- Found Qt-Version 4.7.4 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found KDE 4.7 include dir: /usr/include

-- Found KDE 4.7 library dir: /usr/lib64

-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4

-- checking for modules 'xdamage;xrender;xcomposite;xext'

--   found xdamage, version 1.1.3

--   found xrender, version 0.9.6

--   found xcomposite, version 0.4.3

--   found xext, version 1.3.0

-- Found Qt-Version 4.7.4 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found KDE 4.7 include dir: /usr/include

-- Found KDE 4.7 library dir: /usr/lib64

-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4

************************************************************

* Compiz Buildsystem                                       *

*                                                          *

* Package : Compiz                                         *

* Version : 0.9.0                                          *

************************************************************

Optional features:

   gtk window decorator           : Yes

   metacity theme support         : Yes

   gconf schemas                  : Yes

   gnome                          : No

   kde4 window decorator          : Yes

************************************************************

Plugin configure check results:

  ini           : Yes

  kde           : Yes

  obs           : Yes

  blur          : Yes

  dbus          : Yes

  cube          : Yes

  fade          : Yes

  glib          : Yes

  move          : Yes

  zoom          : Yes

  copytex       : Yes

  clone         : Yes

  decor         : Yes

  annotate      : Yes

  place         : Yes

  regex         : Yes

  scale         : Yes

  water         : Yes

  composite     : Yes

  switcher      : Yes

  commands      : Yes

  gnomecompat   : Yes

  imgpng        : Yes

  imgsvg        : Yes

  compiztoolbox : Yes

  opengl        : Yes

  resize        : Yes

  rotate        : Yes

  wobbly        : Yes

  inotify       : Yes

  screenshot    : Yes

************************************************************

WARNING:

"FindCompiz.cmake" file not found in cmake module directories.

It should be installed to allow building of external compiz packages.

Call "sudo make findcompiz_install" to install it.

************************************************************

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -Wall

C++             -Wall

Linker flags:

Executable       -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-0.9.2_build

```

make findcompiz_install

```

Scanning dependencies of target findcompiz_install

Built target findcompiz_install

```

eseguendo il make in quella directory 

```

Scanning dependencies of target decoration

[  1%] Building C object libdecoration/CMakeFiles/decoration.dir/decoration.c.o

Linking C shared library libdecoration.so

[  1%] Built target decoration

[  2%] Generating gwd.schemas

Generating and caching the translation database

Merging translations into /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-0.9.2_build/gtk/window-decorator/gwd.schemas.

CREATED /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-0.9.2_build/gtk/window-decorator/gwd.schemas

Scanning dependencies of target gtk-window-decorator

[  2%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/gtk-window-decorator.c.o

[  3%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/blurprops.c.o

[  3%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/decorprops.c.o

[  3%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/cairo.c.o

[  4%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/gdk.c.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-core-0.9.2/gtk/window-decorator/gdk.c: In function ‘create_gdk_window’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-core-0.9.2/gtk/window-decorator/gdk.c:44:5: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gdk_window_foreign_new’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-core-0.9.2/gtk/window-decorator/gdk.c:44:28: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

[  4%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/switcher.c.o

[  4%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/metacity.c.o

[  5%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/events.c.o

[  5%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/forcequit.c.o

[  5%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/tooltip.c.o

[  6%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/actionmenu.c.o

[  6%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/settings.c.o

[  6%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/util.c.o

[  7%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/style.c.o

[  7%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/wnck.c.o

[  7%] Building C object gtk/window-decorator/CMakeFiles/gtk-window-decorator.dir/decorator.c.o

Linking C executable gtk-window-decorator

[  7%] Built target gtk-window-decorator

Scanning dependencies of target kde4-window-decorator_automoc

Generating moc_decorator.cpp

Generating moc_paintredirector.cpp

Generating moc_window.cpp

[  7%] Built target kde4-window-decorator_automoc

[  7%] Generating kwinadaptor.cpp, kwinadaptor.h

[  7%] Generating kwinadaptor.moc

Scanning dependencies of target kde4-window-decorator

[  7%] Building CXX object kde/window-decorator-kde4/CMakeFiles/kde4-window-decorator.dir/kde4-window-decorator_automoc.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-0.9.2_build/kde/window-decorator-kde4/../../../compiz-core-0.9.2/kde/window-decorator-kde4/decorator.h:41:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-0.9.2_build/kde/window-decorator-kde4/moc_decorator.cpp:10,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-0.9.2_build/kde/window-decorator-kde4/kde4-window-decorator_automoc.cpp:4:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2/work/compiz-0.9.2_build/kde/window-decorator-kde4/../../../compiz-core-0.9.2/kde/window-decorator-kde4/window.h:27:31: fatal error: kdecorationbridge.h: File o directory non esistente

compilation terminated.

make[2]: *** [kde/window-decorator-kde4/CMakeFiles/kde4-window-decorator.dir/kde4-window-decorator_automoc.o] Errore 1

make[1]: *** [kde/window-decorator-kde4/CMakeFiles/kde4-window-decorator.dir/all] Errore 2

make: *** [all] Errore 2

```

Qui credo che l'errore esca poiché il kde io non l'ho installato, in quanto non lo voglio.

Ma queste cose sopra le ho fatte solo per capire cosa succedeva lanciando i comandi manualmente.

Nessuno di voi ha provato a compilare il compiz 0.9.2?

Ciao.

----------

## ziobacco

Ciao.

Leggendo nei vari forum ho capito che per compilare compiz 0.9.2 si deve:

modificare il make.conf per mettere MAKEOPTS="-j1" e compilare con la USE flag -gtk.

Ora invece compilando compiz-fusion-0.9.2 ad un certo punto non compila il pacchetto compizconfig-python-0.9.2.

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2 from desktop-effects

 * compizconfig-python-0.9.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking compizconfig-python-0.9.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/work/compizconfig-python-0.9.2 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/work/compizconfig-python-0.9.2 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/work/compizconfig-python-0.9.2 ...

 * Building of dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2 with CPython 2.7...

python2.7 setup.py build -b build-2.7

running build

running build_ext

cythoning src/compizconfig.pyx to src/compizconfig.c

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

    cdef object info

    cdef Plugin plugin

    cdef object extendedStrRestrictions

    cdef object baseStrRestrictions

    def __new__ (self, Plugin plugin, name):

   ^

------------------------------------------------------------

compizconfig.pyx:573:4: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex and Cython. Use __cinit__ instead.

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

            return bool (ccsSettingIsReadOnly (self.ccsSetting))

cdef class SSGroup:

    cdef object screen

    def __new__ (self, screen):

   ^

------------------------------------------------------------

compizconfig.pyx:677:4: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex and Cython. Use __cinit__ instead.

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

    cdef object groups

    cdef object loaded

    cdef object ranking

    cdef object hasExtendedString

    

    def __new__ (self, Context context, name):

   ^

------------------------------------------------------------

compizconfig.pyx:695:4: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex and Cython. Use __cinit__ instead.

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

cdef class Profile:

    cdef Context context

    cdef char * name

    def __new__ (self, Context context, name):

   ^

------------------------------------------------------------

compizconfig.pyx:1010:4: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex and Cython. Use __cinit__ instead.

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

    cdef char * shortDesc

    cdef char * longDesc

    cdef Bool profileSupport

    cdef Bool integrationSupport

    def __new__ (self, Context context, info):

   ^

------------------------------------------------------------

compizconfig.pyx:1032:4: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex and Cython. Use __cinit__ instead.

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

    cdef object currentProfile

    cdef object backends

    cdef object currentBackend

    cdef Bool integration

    def __new__ (self, screenNum = 0, plugins = [], basic_metadata = False):

   ^

------------------------------------------------------------

compizconfig.pyx:1075:4: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex and Cython. Use __cinit__ instead.

building 'compizconfig' extension

creating build-2.7

creating build-2.7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7

creating build-2.7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/src

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fPIC -I/usr/include/compizconfig -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/boost-1_46 -I/usr/include/compiz -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c src/compizconfig.c -o build-2.7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/src/compizconfig.o

src/compizconfig.c:1:2: error: #error Do not use this file, it is the result of a failed Cython compilation.

error: command 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

 * ERROR: dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed with CPython 2.7 in distutils_building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3643:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1001:  Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building'

 *   environment, line 2031:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/work/compizconfig-python-0.9.2'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2:

 * ERROR: dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed with CPython 2.7 in distutils_building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3643:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1001:  Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building'

 *   environment, line 2031:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.9.2/work/compizconfig-python-0.9.2'

```

Dicono che dipenda dalla versione di cython che deve essere inferiore alla 0.14, ma da portage si può mettere solo quella.

----------

## ziobacco

Ho trovato sulla rete due ebuild di cython la versione 0.12.1 e la 0.13.

Le ho inserite in /usr/portage/dev-python/cython/ e ho fatto il digest.

La 0.13 non l'installa ma la 0.12.1 l'installa.

Così facendo riesco ad installare compizconfig-python-0.9.2 ma non riesco ad installare ccsm-0.9.2 e compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2

In seguito, selezionando con eselect python la versione di python 2.7 e non la 3.1 riesco ad installare ccsm-0.9.2 ma non compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2.

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2 from desktop-effects

 * compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/plugins-extra ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/plugins-extra ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCOMPIZ_DISABLE_SCHEMAS_INSTALL=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/plugins-extra

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- checking for module 'compiz'

--   found compiz, version 0.9.0

-- Performing Test HAVE_SCANDIR_POSIX

-- Performing Test HAVE_SCANDIR_POSIX - Success

-- Boost version: 1.46.1

-- Found the following Boost libraries:

--   serialization

-- checking for module 'compiz-composite'

--   found compiz-composite, version 0.9.0

-- checking for module 'compiz-opengl'

--   found compiz-opengl, version 0.9.0

-- checking for module 'compiz-cube'

--   found compiz-cube, version 0.9.0

-- checking for module 'compiz'

--   found compiz, version 0.9.0

-- checking for module 'libnotify'

--   found libnotify, version 0.7.4

-- checking for module 'gtk+-2.0'

--   found gtk+-2.0, version 2.24.8

-- checking for module 'compiz-text'

--   found compiz-text, version 0.9.0

-- checking for module 'compiz-mousepoll'

--   found compiz-mousepoll, version 0.9.0

-- checking for module 'cairo'

--   found cairo, version 1.10.2

-- checking for module 'cairo-xlib-xrender'

--   found cairo-xlib-xrender, version 1.10.2

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found OpenGL: /usr/lib64/libGL.so 

-- checking for module 'compiz-animation'

--   found compiz-animation, version 0.9.0

-- checking for module 'compiz-scale'

--   found compiz-scale, version 0.9.0

************************************************************

* Compiz Buildsystem                                       *

*                                                          *

* Package : Compiz Plugins Extra                           *

* Version : 0.9.0                                          *

************************************************************

Plugin configure check results:

  td            : Yes

  grid          : Yes

  notification  : Yes

  addhelper     : Yes

  wallpaper     : Yes

  bench         : Yes

  gears         : Yes

  cubeaddon     : Yes

  group         : Yes

  mblur         : Yes

  shelf         : Yes

  trailfocus    : Yes

  fadedesktop   : Yes

  extrawm       : Yes

  maximumize    : Yes

  showmouse     : Yes

  reflex        : Yes

  showdesktop   : Yes

  splash        : Yes

  widget        : Yes

  loginout      : Yes

  bicubic       : Yes

  animationaddon: Yes

  crashhandler  : Yes

  firepaint     : Yes

  scalefilter   : Yes

************************************************************

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -Wall

C++             -Wall

Linker flags:

Executable       -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/plugins-extra ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2_build"

make -j1 

[  1%] Generating ../generated/td.xml

[  1%] Generating ../generated/compiz-td.schemas

[  2%] Generating ../generated/td_options.h

[  2%] Generating ../generated/td_options.cpp

Scanning dependencies of target td

[  2%] Building CXX object 3d/CMakeFiles/td.dir/src/3d.cpp.o

[  3%] Building CXX object 3d/CMakeFiles/td.dir/__/generated/td_options.cpp.o

Linking CXX shared library libtd.so

[  3%] Built target td

[  4%] Generating ../generated/grid.xml

[  4%] Generating ../generated/compiz-grid.schemas

[  4%] Generating ../generated/grid_options.h

[  5%] Generating ../generated/grid_options.cpp

Scanning dependencies of target grid

[  5%] Building CXX object grid/CMakeFiles/grid.dir/src/grid.cpp.o

[  6%] Building CXX object grid/CMakeFiles/grid.dir/__/generated/grid_options.cpp.o

Linking CXX shared library libgrid.so

[  6%] Built target grid

[  7%] Generating ../generated/notification.xml

[  7%] Generating ../generated/compiz-notification.schemas

[  8%] Generating ../generated/notification_options.h

[  8%] Generating ../generated/notification_options.cpp

Scanning dependencies of target notification

[  8%] Building CXX object notification/CMakeFiles/notification.dir/src/notification.cpp.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/plugins-extra/notification/src/notification.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void NotificationScreen::logMessage(const char*, CompLogLevel, const char*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/plugins-extra/notification/src/notification.cpp:58:30: error: too many arguments to function ‘NotifyNotification* notify_notification_new(const char*, const char*, const char*)’

/usr/include/libnotify/notification.h:114:21: note: declared here

make[2]: *** [notification/CMakeFiles/notification.dir/src/notification.cpp.o] Errore 1

make[1]: *** [notification/CMakeFiles/notification.dir/all] Errore 2

make: *** [all] Errore 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2789:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  778:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  285:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1035:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  797:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/plugins-extra'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2:

 * ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2789:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  778:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  285:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1035:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  797:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.9.2/work/plugins-extra'

```

----------

